# CRS xmas sale packages



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I have 5 fantastic packages for this CRS Xmas sale! Located in Markham, willing to ship anywhere!

Package #1 

CRS 10 pc mixed batch 70$ 
( 5 a grades, 5 s grades)

Package #2 
CRS 10 mixed batch 100$ 
( 5 s grades and 5 ss grades)

Package #3

CRS 20 Mixed batch 140$ 
(15 s grades and 5 ss grades)

Package #4
CBS 15 mixed s-ss 120$ 
(10 s grades and 5 ss grades)

Package #5

CRS 20 mixed non graded 90$
(anything between c-s grades)

*Super Xmas additional bonus 
packages 1 and 2 get 2 extra free CRS on top.
Package 3 get additional extra 5 free CRS.
Package 4 get additional 2 free CBS on top.

Also In the holiday spirit every purchase will include 1 ticket for a lucky draw of 3 Borneo wild shrimp food prizes.

Grand prize is BW Barley and BW Color 50g (Approx retail value of 36$)

2nd draw will be for BW Barley (approx retail value of 18$)

3rd draw will be for BW Color 20g ( approx retail value of 12$)
*
Winners will pm/emailed/phone and posted on gta aquaria!!

Merry Christmas too all and have a great new year.

Tommy

Please pm me or call or txt at 416 616 5883

Offer expires dec 24th 2011. Draw will be held dec 24th 6:30pm.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*crs shipment picture*

here is a picture of what came in,
tank #1 - 750 pcs only


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

*Finalized winners of prize draw*

*GRAND PRIZE WINNER
*
Mr. Lam Kit Hing

*SECOND PRIZE WINNER*

[email protected]

*THRID PRIZE WINNER*

Mr. Charles Drew

I wish to thank you all for acquiring shrimp from me! Please come forward and arrange a date/time you can pick up your prize or I am more them happy to mail it to you too. I wish you all a happy holiday and best of luck in the new year as I will be posting a new deal up after Jan 8th, and also included would be a new prize draw too!

Sulawesi shrimp is also on the package for next month's deals!

Tommy


----------

